# I ::heart:: nail polish!



## Miz Pina (Oct 21, 2010)

The only problem with taking pics of a nail polish collection is that by the time you finish uploading, the pics are already out of date!

  	I recently posted this elsewhere but thought some of you here might appreciate them too.

  	My Nfu-Oh Army...these ladies mean business!






	HoloLeopardOPI Traincase - Closed





	HoloLeopardOPI Traincase - Open





	Someone needs to tidy up around her Helmer…





	Franken wheel experiment, cotton, konad, spare ballz (note to self: where did my bag of nail wheels go???)





	OCD Felt storage, pointy qtips, manicure sticks, files, etc…





	Somewhere over the rainbow…





	It’s not easy being green





	Mo' Blues, Mo'Better!





	Pink and Purple and Tea Parties





	Ravishing Reds





	And the Holo/Glittah/Top Coat dreams that you dare to dream really do come true…





	High-End/Misc





	Not yet put into the sorting hat





	MIA are my Lippmanns, traincase full o’minis (I think I’m getting rid of the minis though), back-ups, a few other odds and ends and an embarrassing amount of recent purchases.

  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 21, 2010)

AWESOME np collection! I love your drawers by color. I need to get some Nfu-oh polishes, they look so good!


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks! I binged on the NFU's when they first started showing up a couple years ago. The flakies and cremes are A+. I love them! The frosts can be awkward. On their own they can be streaky so I pretty much just use them to add a layer of shimmer.


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice stash!!!


----------



## brightcrystal10 (Oct 22, 2010)

My heart skipped a beat...very beautiful and I'm very jealous!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool stuff, and I've never seen the polish with the boobies before.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy shit!! This is the BEST n/p collection I have seen yet.  <3 <3


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 22, 2010)

My jaw is on the freaking ground!  I'm so in love


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 23, 2010)

Aw thanks! I'll admit I have a pretty good size assortment but I see much much larger collections online and they make me swoon!! The good thing about nail polish is that with a little seche restore it basically lives forever.

  	Hilde - Those Nfu oh corset bottles really are just the cutest ever! I've seen some european distributor websites so many you can find some if you are interested.

  	Also thought it might be helpful since some people in the Stash and Stats forum were recently asking about the IKEA Helmer to post a few pics and show how much you can fit in one (and in these pics mine isn't even full yet). I think depending on the bottle shape you can generally fit up to 80 maybe more per drawer.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 28, 2010)

this is ah-maze-ing I have never seen so many nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! good work!! 
  	I myself do not wear that much polish, I never have time to do it and as soon as it chips i pick at it and end up picking off all the nail polish.
  	Question though, I have found with my polishes that they dry up after about 6 months or so. how do you avoid this?? or are you constantly throwing yours out?
  	Love and Blessings

  	P.S I know I'm such a noob this must be such a dumb question


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 28, 2010)

No worries. Please don't toss those old polishes! Get yourself some Nail Polish Thinner. When your nail polish or top coat starts getting thick, pop in a few drops of thinner until you get back the consistency you like, roll it around a bit and you should be good to go. I've only used Seche Restore but there are a lot of other brands out there too that are probably just as good.

  	Scrangie has a great post on her blog about reviving totally dried out polish with thinner: http://www.scrangie.com/2008/12/restoring-polish-quite-possibly-most.html


----------



## Vixxan (Oct 29, 2010)

That is a sweet collection of nail polishes. I recently purchased three bottles of Nfu Oh, l loved them so much I went back for more. Thanks for the run down on the NFU OH polishes. I was planning to purchase some of their frost polishes but I think I will go with the cremes instead. To keep my polishes from drying out I use BB's. I add a couple of BB's and shake them from time to time. I haven't had any of mine dry out. For storage I used a CD rack from Wal-mart http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/search/label/Nail Polish. If you adjust the shelf it can hold approximately 600 bottles. I had to add shelf paper to it to keep them from falling off. Thanks for sharing your collection.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 30, 2010)

Miz Pina said:


> No worries. Please don't toss those old polishes! Get yourself some Nail Polish Thinner. When your nail polish or top coat starts getting thick, pop in a few drops of thinner until you get back the consistency you like, roll it around a bit and you should be good to go. I've only used Seche Restore but there are a lot of other brands out there too that are probably just as good.
> 
> Scrangie has a great post on her blog about reviving totally dried out polish with thinner: http://www.scrangie.com/2008/12/restoring-polish-quite-possibly-most.html


	Thank you so much for this!!! I have used nail polish thinner in the past but it hasn't worked that well but the blog post was great, just fixed a polish that was totally dried out!!!
  	Love and Blessings!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 23, 2010)

Only one word can describe this collection AMAZING!
  	Keep it up girly and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

Mama Likes!!!!! I also like the way you have things organized.


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOVE that color coated filing cabinet. Such a good idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aelya (Dec 8, 2010)

It's better than in a shop ! AMAZING !


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2010)

I love your nail polishes! especially the blues and the greens...


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

Amazing collection! Novel use of the filing cabnet.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow.. that is awesome! Nice collection indeed!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't even fathom owning that much nail polish! That is incredible!  And thanks for the nail polish thinner tips!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I would die for that OPI traincase!  Where did you get it?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 30, 2011)

the leopard print case is AMAZING! as is the collection! I've never seen so many nail varnishes


----------



## theelicht (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow. Your traincase from opi, your nailpolish, i love it.


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 17, 2011)

So much polish! Love it!


----------



## Amber714 (May 4, 2011)

WOW!!! You have quite the nail polish collection. Great colors!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 8, 2011)

My jaw just hit the floor!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

Wow!! :eyelove:


----------



## KarmaB (May 9, 2011)

Holy Moly!  That is impressive!  I'm loving that Ikea storage container, too.  Very nice.


----------



## Miz Pina (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! I still cannot resist a blue or green polish. Sparkly ones too but Helmer overfloweths and it is now time to face the eternal dilemma: to Helmer II or not to Helmer II? Unfortunately, storage space is at a premium and I'm not sure if I can accomodate another Helmer. Sigh. I've seen wonderful, amazing nail polish collections online which fill up 4+ Helmers(!) but never thought I would myself be a multi-Helmer type of Gal. And yet the new polish collections just keep on a-coming. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

great collection love opi train case. i adore opi and i use only that brand


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 28, 2011)

Wow is all I can say!


----------

